# FED Tax on Real Estate?



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

Anyone know anything about this tax that is to come into effect in 2013? It's been stated that it's part of Obamacare. 3.8% on each real estate sale goes to the federal govt starting in January 2013.
This is very bad news.
If you're looking to sell your place & move to a better homestead, you might want to try to do that this year.

Ah, looks like this doesn't pertain to all sales, just some.
The problem is that I don't trust the govt at all & when something like this comes up, I don't put it past them to try it.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

That may explain the nosey Rosey from Jeff City who showed up on our doorstep, wanting to look at how many buildings we had, and asking how much we paid for the place.

That information is filed under "Nun-yoh" as in, "Nun-yoh bizniz."


----------



## wingnut64 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hope this helps.
http://www.snopes.com/politics/taxes/realestate.asp

Much of the world relies on misinformation to score points, but I would rather have the truth - good, bad or ugly.

The 3.8% is on profit of a sale of an investment home, PROFIT over a certain amount, between $250,000-$500,000.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

wingnut64 said:


> Hope this helps.
> http://www.snopes.com/politics/taxes/realestate.asp
> 
> Much of the world relies on misinformation to score points, but I would rather have the truth - good, bad or ugly.
> ...


Whew! <sigh of relief>

Thanks.


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

But don't bet on them keeping it this way.
They need money & the only way they know to get money is to raise taxes on us taxpayers. 
We got our notice today that our PO box rent is going up $10. Glad we had already decided to get rid of it & use the box by the road.

ETA: Don't believe everything you read at snopes either. They are a leftist *couple* who don't put a lot of effort into confirming or debunking anything.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

sunny225, w/ regard to the PO BOX, that's quite a jump! Had a similar thing w/ a safety deposit box that went up to $158. Am looking for a different solution...


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Not to worry. 

If you have worked all of your life and have your profit invested in real estate, you will be taxed again. This is your reward for your diligent hard work.

There are enough folks on welfare who ain't got nuttin' at all, who are registered to vote to insure that you get to pay some more.:yawn:


----------



## wingnut64 (Jan 12, 2012)

sunny225 said:


> But don't bet on them keeping it this way.
> They need money & the only way they know to get money is to raise taxes on us taxpayers.
> We got our notice today that our PO box rent is going up $10. Glad we had already decided to get rid of it & use the box by the road.
> 
> ETA: Don't believe everything you read at snopes either. They are a leftist *couple* who don't put a lot of effort into confirming or debunking anything.




No, you shouldn't take one source, but since I had already read and researched this over a year ago, but didn't feel like tracking down the section and paragraph in the bill itself, I just used a convenient link that had the facts I already knew to be true.
One's ploitics doesn't concern me as long as the information is true.


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

So this will only affect a few people next year? How about ten years down the road, after inflation has taken hold like it did for the "Alternative Minimum Tax"? The AMT was only supposed to hit the 'rich' but inflation created a lot more 'rich' people than originally intended. Somehow Congress has never got around to correcting that. 
Thanks for the heads-up on this.


----------

